# Any new libraries for staffpad?



## Rodney Money

Does anyone know of anything new coming out for staffpad? Any rumors?


----------



## gussunkri

OT Glory days was leaked by David himself.

Paul Thompson in a YouTube comment said something that could be interpreted as a hint that BBCSO was coming.


----------



## Rodney Money

gussunkri said:


> OT Glory days was leaked by David himself.
> 
> Paul Thompson in a YouTube comment said something that could be interpreted as a hint that BBCSO was coming.


Oh that sounds wonderful. I can’t believe I’m getting excited about samples again.


----------



## dcoscina

They released a few smaller offerings with the last update. Glory Days will be a nice addition for jazz stuff however.


----------



## wcreed51

I'm still hoping for VSL. I asked David about it, and he said he couldn't comment.


----------



## jonathanparham

gussunkri said:


> OT Glory days was leaked by David himself.
> 
> Paul Thompson in a YouTube comment said something that could be interpreted as a hint that BBCSO was coming.


Really? I asked Paul Thompsom specifically about BBCSO and he didn't answer at all


----------



## dcoscina

BBC sounds interesting. To be honest , while I enjoy working with VSL, I’ve never found their instruments blend very well when stacked on top of one another, at least not in the same way BBC blends very naturally together. But that is based More on their original libraries and not their synchron stuff.


----------



## Heinigoldstein

Sorry if this might be a stupid question, but where can I see the pricing for the libraries, when I do not own Staffpad yet ? I Could not find anything on the website.


----------



## gussunkri

jonathanparham said:


> Really? I asked Paul Thompsom specifically about BBCSO and he didn't answer at all


Well... since the op talked about rumours I felt that the epistemic bar was set low. In response to a about BBCSO on StaffPad in a YouTube comment Paul answered “Well... 🤔😉”.

The comment can be found here:


----------



## jonathanparham

Heinigoldstein said:


> Sorry if this might be a stupid question, but where can I see the pricing for the libraries, when I do not own Staffpad yet ? I Could not find anything on the website.


it's in the app. About $30-$100/ library


----------



## jonathanparham

gussunkri said:


> Well... since the op talked about rumours I felt that the epistemic bar was set low. In response to a about BBCSO on StaffPad in a YouTube comment Paul answered “Well... 🤔😉”.
> 
> The comment can be found here:



yea I was the one who asked him that


----------



## gussunkri

jonathanparham said:


> yea I was the one who asked him that


Aha! So maybe the difference between us is simply a matter of how liberally/optimistically we interpreted the smileys. My wishful thinking has Paul saying “ohh you just wait and see... it will be amazing”. 


Weird... I am so emotionally invested in StaffPad and I don’t even own it! :D I will buy it as soon as I can afford a new iPad.


----------



## wcreed51

Heinigoldstein said:


> Sorry if this might be a stupid question, but where can I see the pricing for the libraries, when I do not own Staffpad yet ? I Could not find anything on the website.



They are sold by section ($100) and some by instrument ($30-$60)


----------



## Heinigoldstein

Tha


jonathanparham said:


> it's in the app. About $30-$100/ library


Thanks !


----------



## Heinigoldstein

A


wcreed51 said:


> They are sold by section ($100) and some by instrument ($30-$60)


And thanks too !


----------



## stevebarden

This question comes up a lot. Not sure why they don't include this info on their website. This the current price list as of today:

StaffPad Price List

$99.99 (USD)
CineBrass
CinePerc
CineStrings
CineWinds
Voxos Choir

Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
Spitfire Symphonic Brass
Spitfire Symphonic Percussion
Spitfire Chamber Strings

Berlin Strings
Berlin Brass
Berlin Woodwinds
Berlin Percussion
Berlin Strings First Chairs

$69.99 (USD)
CineHarps
CineStrings Solo
CinePiano

Berlin Harps
Berlin Pianos

Audioollie Scoring Synths

$54.99 (USD)
StaffPad Antique Keys

$39.99 (USD)
Tina Guo Cello
Taylor Davis Violin

$29.99 (USD)
Spitfire Felt Piano
Spitfire Union Chapel Organ
Spitfire Steel Drums

$19.99 (USD)
StaffPad Essentials Drummers
StaffPad ambience ONE
StaffPad Retro Keyboards

$9.99 (USD)
StaffPad Guitars Vol 1

$6.99 (USD)
StaffPad Accordion

FREE
StaffPad Toy Glockenspiel


----------



## Beans

Interesting development! I've been interested in building up my handwritten score skills. The last time I wrote by hand was the early 2000s; since then, it's been all piano roll/key editor interfaces.

StaffPad with some sort of library add-on sounds like a great option for me, before exporting out to something I can import into Cubase and tweak with my bigger libraries.

Problem is, man, how long should I wait before giving up on a BBCSO release for StaffPad? I have BBCSO Pro, so it sounds like an ideal way to transition written notation into Cubase for further tweaking, library replacement, etc.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Beans said:


> Interesting development! I've been interested in building up my handwritten score skills. The last time I wrote by hand was the early 2000s; since then, it's been all piano roll/key editor interfaces.
> 
> StaffPad with some sort of library add-on sounds like a great option for me, before exporting out to something I can import into Cubase and tweak with my bigger libraries.
> 
> Problem is, man, how long should I wait before giving up on a BBCSO release for StaffPad? I have BBCSO Pro, so it sounds like an ideal way to transition written notation into Cubase for further tweaking, library replacement, etc.


@Beans I've heard nothing in the wind about BBCSO for StaffPad any time soon, so I wouldn't hold your breath. You could email StaffPad support and ask! In the meantime, if you don't want to splash on the add-on libraries, the stock instruments are absolutely good enough to get thoughts onto “paper,” especially if your plan is to export and tweak in a DAW. A word of warning: XML is the most reliable format for exporting, but it will still need quite a lot of massaging once in Cubase or whatever. So do consider buying a premium library or two and see how you go. A common practice among StaffPaders is to use add-on libraries then export audio stems for mixing and mastering elsewhere. If you are a Spitfire guy, I recommend their SCS add-on, which is lovely.


----------



## Film Sounds

I emailed David (StaffPad) earlier this year saying I'd love to develop library for StaffPad, as I love the app (enough that it's my first go-to now). Since then, I released my first library yesterday.

*I can not promise it will come to StaffPad*, as it's up to David to audition the sounds and see if it will work for him. But... as a StaffPad user it's #1 on my priority list. I want better sounds for notation. Period.

So this is neither news or a rumor. It's just pending reviews from David and perhaps from others. I haven't had feedback on the library other than those who wrote demo tracks. From writing automation scripts to finding loop points to a getting a starter site live while I hire a proper web developer... there's a lot to running a business and I'm only starting to get my feet off the ground. So I don't have tons of demos right now and those I do have mostly show a few patches, not even my favorites (so I clearly have more to demonstrate notation wise right now).

So...

If anyone _who has already posted_ on this thread would like a free copy of the library to test it out, PM me and I'll send you a 100% off coupon code. I'd like to get more input on whether you feel the library would bring something to StaffPad as-is or if I can add a few patches or improve anything. If I can get myself off the ground here, I've been testing brass & string sampling methods and I'm 100% convinced StaffPad's mock-up agility can be improved. It's already genius, I just think more can be done even with a light library footprint. So if anyone has input on what they'd like to see in their existing instruments (not just synths), I'd appreciate a PM on that too. Any input is welcome, most of all from StaffPad users.

Stay safe,
Sean


----------



## zilonline

I'd love for them to fix the ones that are already there - so they play back completely bug free.


----------



## Film Sounds

zilonline said:


> I'd love for them to fix the ones that are already there - so they play back completely bug free.


One person may not notice a problem with a specific Minor 7th legato interval on a piccolo from a specific sample library and another person will... just given how many files are involved with a single sample library to edit, let alone several. In the past, I brought up a couple playback issues to David and he was pretty proactive about fixing them (next release after I mentioned it). He may have big releases delay things a couple months, but I doubt he'd let playback bugs slide. As long as you're bringing up the issues you find, I'd trust David to fix issues more than trust the companies he got the samples from. lol

Just two cents.

That said, if you're like me... I prefer having multiple libraries. If one flute has an issue, another one will work, etc. While that sounds like a costly solution, I only prefer it for the realism and agility. Berlin Strings is genius, but the ability to swap Berlin, Spitfire Chamber, and Spitfire Symphonic at times... it's a joy IMHO.


----------



## wcreed51

Has anyone been in touch with DWH lately? Any news from the front?


----------



## stevebarden

wcreed51 said:


> Has anyone been in touch with DWH lately? Any news from the front?


I heard from him recently. There should be a bug fix release in the near future. They are working on new "features". What that entails is unknown. He didn't mention any new sound libraries.


----------



## Montisquirrel

stevebarden said:


> I heard from him recently. There should be a bug fix release in the near future. They are working on new "features". What that entails is unknown. He didn't mention any new sound libraries.


I am fine with concentrating on bug fixes first. 
One feature I would like to have somewhere in the future would be to import mp3 or wav files into StaffPad.


----------

